# Dateien Löschen



## c.wehn (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mein Windows 7 Pro, SP1 hängt sich manchmal beim Löschen von Dateien auf...

Ob ichs mit Windows, DOS oder Tuneup Shredder oder KillBox versuche.. immer das gleich.. Nichtmal in quarantäne kann ich die Daten schieben... was tun!?


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2011)

???

Adminrechte vorhanden?

Was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt?  ("konnte nicht gelöscht werden...)


----------



## c.wehn (19 Juli 2011)

Adminrechte vorhanden, keine Meldung.. Hängt sich auf bei recyceln von Objekten, berechne.. " auf... Entweder kann ich den Vorgang abbrechen.. Manchmal hängt sich der Explorer Task ganz auf.. Oder ich muss ganz neu starten..


----------



## Verpolt (19 Juli 2011)

Redest du von der Datenträgerbereinigung ?


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo C.Wehn,

so ganz kann ich dein Problem nicht erkennen... 

Vielleicht wären etwas ausführliche Erläuterungen angebracht, um dir zu helfen ?

Was willst du, was hast du gemacht, was ist dein Ziel ??    

Gruss


----------



## c.wehn (19 Juli 2011)

Ich möchte eine, bzw mehrere Dateien von meinem Windows 7 SP1 System löschen.. ?! was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen...

anklicken.. entfernen drücken... bestätigen.. 
und nach dem bestätigen bekomm ich ein fenster "Recyclen von Objekten" 
in diesem Fenster geht ein Ladebalken hin und her... und der Computer hängt sich auf!

Ich verstehe gerade nicht warum man mich nicht versteht.. 

Entschuldigt...


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juli 2011)

Grund ???  Ich kann dein Problem schon verstehen. Hast du schon mal nicht in den Papierkorb recykelt sondern mit gedrückter [Shift]-Taste [Entf] gedrückt, so das er sofort löscht? Somit könntest du eventuell Probleme des Papierkorbs ausschließen. Passiert das ganze immer bei den selben Dateien [wenn ja, welche]oder ist das völlig zufällig?

Thomas


----------



## c.wehn (20 Juli 2011)

Ich kenne den Grund nicht.. das sind eigentlich bis jetzt immer nur *.mkv.. Dateien.. mit gedrückter shift taste kommt..

"Löschen von Objekten"
... Elemente werden gesucht.

aber löschen kann er sie auch net.


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Juli 2011)

benenne die dateien doch zu ersteinmal um.

ab und an hab ich ähnliche probleme, welche sich durch ändern der dateiendung beheben lassen.

probiers doch einfach mal


----------



## Commander_Titte (20 Juli 2011)

Sieht nach Videodateien aus. Kann es dann sein, das noch irgendein Player noch auf die Datei zugreift?


----------



## c.wehn (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo.. Nein sonst würde ich doch eine Meldung bekommen das auf diese Datei noch zugegriffen wird.


----------

